# Turok 2 for PC ***HELP***



## 0Hatman0 (Jan 15, 2005)

I've just recently installed Turok 2, an N64 console game available on PC it's one of the acclaim games around 1998. The problem is that I can't get the music to work and the music isn't installed on the HD it reads it from the CD, so it should search the CD for music while playing the game. The music files are on there and I can play them from Windows Media Player, but they just don't work with the game. I've tried installing older sound card drivers like adlib and configured windows compatibility for turok exe with windows 95 or 98; and played around with the game sound options but no joy  Can anyone help me with this prob??

Specs:

Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.00 Ghz
RAM: 896MB
Windows XP Service Pack 2
Sound Card: SoundMax
Display Adapter: Nividia GeForce FX 5200
DirectX 9.0c

Hope this is enough info


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Uninstall the game, then go to the CD-ROM drive and change the compatibility to Windows 95 for SETUP.EXE and AUTORUN.EXE.

Changing the GAME.EXE file may not work on its own. When you do SETUP.EXE and AUTORUN.EXE, all the files will have the Windows 95 compatibility.


----------



## 0Hatman0 (Jan 15, 2005)

I've tried it, but still no music


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Can you play music, like MP3?


----------



## 0Hatman0 (Jan 15, 2005)

Yes, I have all the music files check boxed on Windows Media Player. mp3, wma etc. I can play loads of music files. I don't think that is the problem. I just want the music to work and for the tracks to switch automatically when I play the game without using the Media Player reading from the CD.

The audio tracks on Turok 2 CD are wma.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

really? hmm

Then the only thing I can think of is that the audio settings for the game are disabled. Check the settings for the game.

Also does it use DOS (Command Prompt) to run the game?


----------



## 0Hatman0 (Jan 15, 2005)

I've already done that, it's on max in the game settings. What baffles me is that I've talked to players when i'm playing multiplayer, and they can hear music and are running Windows 98.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The only other thing I can think of is that you need to change the audio settings in the actual ini file. Usually old games and escpecially DOS games you can configure the sound to match the same settings for the sound card (IRQ, DMA etc)


----------



## 0Hatman0 (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm such a noob lol can u explain to me how i do this?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

there's usually a setup file for the game. But since I don't have that game I can't help you.

You might want to check out their website and see if they have a patch for it.


----------



## nooneisperfect (Aug 26, 2008)

Here is the working patch for Windows XP and description for commadline keys:
Turok 2: Seeds of Evil CD Music patch


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

nooneisperfect said:


> Here is the working patch for Windows XP and description for commadline keys:
> Turok 2: Seeds of Evil CD Music patch


... and all in russian..


----------



## nooneisperfect (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, but it's not a problem to use translate.google.com or babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_url or something similar.


----------



## Dawgster (Sep 17, 2008)

I tried the patch from that russian site but I get an error displaying "Wrong Turok2.exe file"...how can I solve this?


----------



## nooneisperfect (Aug 26, 2008)

Can you upload your version of Turok2.exe somewhere?


----------



## Dawgster (Sep 17, 2008)

Here: http://www.speedyshare.com/239539698.html


----------



## nooneisperfect (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks.
Author said that the fixed version of patch has been release as soon as it possible (maybe tomorrow).
Anyway - where are you get this version of "Turok2.exe"?
Do you notice that file is compressed by Petite executable packer?


----------



## Dawgster (Sep 17, 2008)

Really? I didn't know...how did you figure that out? Well, It's the European version of the game, so...yeah, but I didn't know that about the .exe-file. I had to rename it to turok2.exe(it was originally turok2english.exe) to get the game working under WinXP.. And I just used the send to compressed folder command to zip the file, but that hasn't something to say..?


----------



## nooneisperfect (Aug 26, 2008)

Dawgster said:


> Really? I didn't know...how did you figure that out?


There is string in the header of file: "Compressed by Petite, Copyright(c)1998 Ian Luck.".



Dawgster said:


> Well, It's the European version of the game, so...yeah, but I didn't know that about the .exe-file.


Hm... It's kinda strange, 'cause bundled version of this game (for example which goes with nVIDIA cards) don't packed.
Bundled version: Turok Build: Jan 16 1999 16:59:50
Your version: Turok Build: Feb 2 1999 10:19:32

Anyway - thanks for information.
Check the link at the previous page - author said that he is update patch - try it now.


----------

